# T20 CRICKET WORLD CUP IN AUSTRALIA



## kinwas700 (6 mo ago)

*Hi ALL Upcomming T20 Cricket World Cup
I applied on 4TH of August i have the Tickets for pakistan matches i applaied wit hmy famliy i have done my my biomatric 7th of August. On august 22 I got Cnada Multiple visa with my family later i attached the copies of the visa for me and my family in the IMMI Account but untill now no update only shown further assessment i have to travel in mid of October*


----------

